# Lobular vs. Orca



## awos (Aug 11, 2006)

I guess the question would be aluminum (Lobular) vs. full carbon (Orca, Opal).
Due wheels make a higher inpackt in riding quality or the frame?

Thanks,
awos


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

You might want to make your question more precise. That may get you more responses.


----------

